

Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide - urbannomad
http://en.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/

======
joshfinnie
I always enjoy websites like this. One has a hard time finding comprehensive
starter guides for things that most seasoned techies take for granted. I will
definitely be reading through this.

------
retroafroman
The multitude of real use examples make this one of the most referenced and
useful documents in my previous Linux sysadmin job.

